# Walmart decorating sand



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

I was in walmart over the weekend and was looking at their artificial plants and saw that they had some small bags of decor sand and was wondering if it was safe for an aquarium. It was not in their aquarium section, but looked natural and came in a wide range of colors and grit sizes. I only need a small amount and was wondering about it. Any comments?


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

Any gravel/sand will work as long as it's in the 1mm-3mm size and has no coatings or chemical's added. Just wash it well and put some in a cup and see if it changes the water parameters. If not then it's safe to use.

- Brad


----------

